# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Tijd vóór Vrede  ( kohë për  paqe)

## RSHP

Kjo poezi i kushtohet Paqes.
E kam derguar ne nje konkurs poetik ketu ne Holandë, me temë, Paqen. 


Lexo versionin e perkthyer ne Shqip, ne letersine shqiptare.

autori



De tijd vóór de vrede 

Gruwelijke klok! Wanneer zal je stoppen, 
om de geplukte hoofden heen te draaien?

Barbaarse klok! 
Wanneer zullen je secondewijzers ophouden,
de menselijke ogen als olijven te prikken?
Jouw urenwijzers de zon 
als een verrotte pompoen te snijden?

Primitieve, bloedgebade klok!
Wanneer zal er blauwe regen 
op je veld neerdalen?

Wanneer, wanneer, kan je me vertellen?
Wanneer zal je nieuwe batterijen gebruiken?
Niet gevuld  met zwart aardebloed?

Wanneer zullen je eeuwenwijzers,
om de gekuste horizonten  heen draaien?

Wanneer zullen duiven je wekker zetten?


Rezart  Palluqi

----------


## Stentori

RSHP,


Te pergezoj per poezin kushtuar paqes me kete keni treguar botes se jemi popull paqedashes dhe ne fakt dhe ne dim te bejm art...

Te deshiroj suksese dhe me tej ne fushen e poezis 
me respekt 

stentori

P.S
Nese ke dhe tjera poezi dergoj ketu qe ti lexojm

----------


## Flora82

heel  goed  :)

----------


## RSHP

> heel  goed  :)


  Ju falenderoj per pergjigjet dhe urimet.

  Popull paqedashes jemi, ne prizmin se nuk i kemi shpallur lufte popujve te tjere,
po eshte e vertete.

flora 82, shoh te jeni pergjigjur ne holandisht,
 a banoni ne holande?

Nese po, vizitoni kete faqe interneti, eshte e shoqates te shkrimtareve te qytetit,
ku banoj, aty do te lexoni poezi te tjera, ne holandisht,

Rezart

----------

